# Trailer Kit at Northern Tool



## commandohorn (Nov 25, 2009)

I bought a $300 "trailer in a box" at Northern, fits a 10-14 foot boat up to 600 lbs. I have to say it went together very easy, directions were simple and direct. After a few trips out I gotta vouch for it! Works great for my little 10 footer. 
Christmas anyone?

Here's a link https://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_1063_1063


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Nov 25, 2009)

It's got good reviews, too. 34 of 34 buyers would recommend it. I nearly bought one for my 14' V, but it turns out because the title is lost on the boat it can't be registered w/o a huge legal headache..

Matt


----------

